# Myrtle Beach/NMB [Shade Structures Ban?]



## Bucky (Mar 18, 2014)

Just read this and know it will become a topic as we get closer to summer.

"NORTH MYRTLE BEACH, SC -
On Monday evening, the North Myrtle Beach City Council voted to ban the use of shading devices, other than umbrellas along the city's nine miles of beach from May 15 to September 15 annually.

This means that, with the exception of umbrellas, tents, tarps, cabanas, pavilions, sport-brellas or devices similar to sport-brellas, or any material mounted on supports are prohibited from being placed on the beach from May 15 to September 15 annually, city officials said.

Last week, Myrtle Beach City Council passed first reading on an ordinance that would also ban beach tents from Memorial Day to Labor Day. Mayor John Rhodes says the reason for the ban is beach tents take up too much space and have become a safety hazard.

Horry County also voted last week to ban tents on the beach.

The new North Myrtle Beach law defines an acceptable beach umbrella as having "…a circular shade no greater than 9 feet in diameter."

In the law, an umbrella is also defined as "…a collapsible circular shade consisting of a natural or synthetic fabric shade stretched over hinged ribs radiating from a central pole without grounding lines or ropes."

The adoption of the new law was driven by public safety concerns.

"Over the past several years, the number of tents on the beach escalated to the point where it became increasingly difficult for public safety officials to respond in a timely manner to beach related medical and other emergencies," city officials said in a press release.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 18, 2014)

I feel that this will improve you beach experience.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 18, 2014)

I hope they include an exclusion for tents with a ground surface area under 6ft to continue to allow infant / toddler sleep tents. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 18, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> I feel that this will improve you beach experience.



Not if you're one who like to use different sun shades than an umbrella.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 18, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Not if you're one who like to use different sun shades than an umbrella.



Right.  We put up a 12x12 canopy on the beach at Hilton Head and would hate to lose it.  Umbrellas work great for just two people but if you have a group then the canopies actually take up less space than enough umbrellas to cover them all.  Plus, I've seen way more umbrellas than canopies flying away on the beach.

But folks using canopies should definitely be required to anchor them tightly enough, or use enough common sense to correctly judge when the winds are too much for them.  I've never been to Myrtle Beach - is it common for winds to be swirling all the time?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Right.  We put up a 12x12 canopy on the beach at Hilton Head and would hate to lose it.  Umbrellas work great for just two people but if you have a group then the canopies actually take up less space than enough umbrellas to cover them all.  Plus, I've seen way more umbrellas than canopies flying away on the beach.
> 
> But folks using canopies should definitely be required to anchor them tightly enough, or use enough common sense to correctly judge when the winds are too much for them.  I've never been to Myrtle Beach - is it common for winds to be swirling all the time?



From reading the article, I think the big problem is the guy lines needed to anchor the canopy.  You're right, they take up less room but are much harder to navigate through.


----------



## geekette (Mar 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Right.  We put up a 12x12 canopy on the beach at Hilton Head and would hate to lose it.  Umbrellas work great for just two people but if you have a group then the canopies actually take up less space than enough umbrellas to cover them all.  Plus, I've seen way more umbrellas than canopies flying away on the beach.
> 
> But folks using canopies should definitely be required to anchor them tightly enough, or use enough common sense to correctly judge when the winds are too much for them.  I've never been to Myrtle Beach - is it common for winds to be swirling all the time?



I would expect constant wind at any ocean location.


----------



## bdh (Mar 19, 2014)

*FWIW*

The ban is currently only the city of NMB (9 miles of the 60 miles of the Grand Strand) - however the city of MB and Horry County have had their 1st reading of similar regulation (2nd reading which would make it law is expected shortly).  While the NMB and probable MB ban is only May 15 to Sept 15, Horry County is looking to make it a year round ban.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 26, 2014)

you dont need guide line, but rather 4 buckets to fill with water or sand to weigh down the corners of the popup.

again a restriction claiming to be safety related that is anything but.

more like someone was complaining they were not getting their perceived section of beach.


----------



## smitty2445 (Jun 26, 2014)

Myrtle Beach has the same exclusion.
Umbrellas only allowed on beach.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 26, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> you dont need guide line, but rather 4 buckets to fill with water or sand to weigh down the corners of the popup.
> 
> again a restriction claiming to be safety related that is anything but.
> 
> more like someone was complaining they were not getting their perceived section of beach.



I agree and made a similar statement in post #12 in this thread.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213013

Of course for now there are no prohibitions against bringing your own umbrella.


----------

